# High zoom Bridge camera



## rider (Mar 5, 2012)

I am amateur photographer want to start photography as a hobby.
I am looking to buy of high zoom bridge camera. My budget is less than 25k.
This March both Nikon and Sony, going to a launch a new camera.
Nikon Coolipix P510 and Sony Cyber-shot DSC-HX200V
Which one would be better and why?


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 5, 2012)

bro let them launch 1st then we will read reviews then only I can reach to a conclusion

For now sony HX100V is better than nikon p500


----------



## rider (Mar 5, 2012)

Is there any model which is better than HX100V currently in this budget?


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 5, 2012)

I just loved panasonic FZ150 ... it have 24x zoom where sony have 30x but fz150 is very clear even at full zoom...it got great reviews

read some reviews of it and u will know


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 5, 2012)

rider said:


> I am amateur photographer want to start photography as a hobby.
> I am looking to buy of high zoom bridge camera. My budget is less than 25k.
> This March both Nikon and Sony, going to a launch a new camera.
> Nikon Coolipix P510 and Sony Cyber-shot DSC-HX200V
> Which one would be better and why?



i also want high zoom camera. thinking of buying Nikon P510

Advantages of the Nikon P510

Much more zoom 	41.7x 	vs 	30x 	

Wide angle 		Significantly better wide angle 	24 mm 	vs 	27 mm 	

Lowest price 		Cheaper 	3 608 kr 	vs 	4 475 kr 	

Weight 		Slightly lighter 	555 g 	vs 	583 g


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 5, 2012)

bhai on paper it looks awesome but actually to give that much zoom nikon have to put a good image stabilisation under it...else u have to use tripod when taking pics at 40x

I would say just dont make ur mindset fixed on high zoom of P510 there r many more things like bigger aperture, ISO performance, clarity at full zoom etc


----------



## rider (Mar 6, 2012)

Or should I buy Canon EOS 1100D DSLR. It's of 27k in letsbuy.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 6, 2012)

@rider Just remember if u go DSLR route u will get a equivalent to 3x zoom with the cam....and would have to spend more money to buy better zoom lens


----------



## rider (Mar 6, 2012)

Is the image quality of HX200V/HX100V is equal to Canon 1100D.
In specification the pixel size of HX200V is 1.6 µm². What does it mean and effect on image quality?


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 6, 2012)

not sure whats pixel size

The image of superzoom is great in day time but in low light situation it degrade very fast..


----------



## rider (Mar 7, 2012)

Check the review  

 *www.digitalversus.com/digital-camera/sony-cyber-shot-hx200v-p12817/test.html

Product Face-Offs Digital Cameras : Sony Cyber-shot HX200V, Panasonic Lumix FZ150, Sony Cyber-shot HX100V, Fujifilm X-S1, - DigitalVersus

Compare with Canon SX40 HS and Lumix DSC-FZ150


----------



## Soumik (Mar 9, 2012)

Used  Canon SX35 IS a couple of weeks back. its outdoor performance is very nice. But indoors it literally sucks. Ruined the whole project party pics. IS isnt good at all. Most of the pics came out blurry indoors.  

Therefore my vote goes to Panasonic Lumix FZ150...


----------



## rider (Mar 11, 2012)

@soumik there is no model named SX35 IS it would be SX30 IS.. 
How is Sony's HX100V according to you?


----------



## Soumik (Mar 13, 2012)

Really sorry abt that...  It was SX 40 HS(confirmed with the person today)... with 35X optical zoom. Got mixed up .
HX100V should be good... In specs its got more features like GPS and higher optical zoom. I cannot really say abt the image quality as i havent used either of them.. 
Sony's processor usually does aggressive noise reduction, sometimes leading to small loss of details... which might bother some ppl. I have seen that in HX 9V... but really as i said.. i didnt use the bigger bro s .. so cant comment


----------



## rider (Mar 14, 2012)

Did you use Panasonic Lumix FZ150? I am getting in 22.5k with (4GB and 8 GB memory card free) I have never bought a Panasonic product yet so not sure about reliability and service.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 14, 2012)

rider u may not get service center other than sony and canon ...soo dont worry 

panasonic fz150 is the best superzoom now...maybe some of the new superzooms may be better than this..but u have to wait for reviews

R u talking abt letsbuy offer...yes I am impressed by the pricing


----------



## rider (Mar 15, 2012)

Does fz150 has manual focus ring like HX100V ?


----------



## vickybat (Mar 15, 2012)

Nope fz150 doesn't have a manual focus ring. Instead it has a focus sliding switch on the left side of the lens which moves in  up/down motion Besides there's a rotating wheel on the right side of the camera body just above the thumb rest.


----------



## rider (Mar 22, 2012)

bump...


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 22, 2012)

rider said:


> bump...



????? Why bump?? question??


----------



## rider (Mar 22, 2012)

LOL  I just want more suggestions beside yours


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 22, 2012)

rider said:


> LOL  I just want more suggestions beside yours



OOK


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 1, 2012)

rider said:


> LOL  I just want more suggestions beside yours



so which high zoom camera you going to buy??


----------



## Davidmayer (Apr 11, 2012)

If you are looking for a high Zoom camera then you should go through Canon,I think it is a great brand.


----------



## nac (Apr 13, 2012)

P510 reviews aren't that good. 
It's either FZ150 or HX100V
Ebay offers FZ150 @22k and HX100V @20k. Pick the one you like...


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 14, 2012)

I think you should get Sony HX100V


----------



## rider (Apr 14, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> I think you should get Sony HX100V



Should I wait for updated model HX200V ?


----------



## binarycodes (Apr 14, 2012)

rider said:


> Should I wait for updated model HX200V ?



If you need a camera now, get whatever is available in the market, there will always be a upcoming new model 

On the other hand, if you have a camera so that you are not missing out on photo opportunities then yes you may wait on the upgrade depending on the timeline.


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 14, 2012)

> If you need a camera now, get whatever is available in the market, there will always be a upcoming new model


You have got the answers


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 14, 2012)

rider said:


> Should I wait for updated model HX200V ?



if you have budget. go for HX200V

Better maximum light sensitivity 	12,800 ISO HX200V vs 	3,200 ISO HX100V


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 14, 2012)

That iso is not much useful in practical in small sensor cams...i am more interested in sonys claim of dslr like focus speed


----------



## rider (Apr 14, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> That iso is not much useful in practical in small sensor cams...i am more interested in sonys claim of dslr like focus speed



yeah! that awesome focus responsiveness of HX200V even in night is letting me wait for months 
All the superzoom cameras having small 2.3" sensors, so they don't even want to compete in this feature.


----------



## rider (Apr 24, 2012)

DSC-HX200V Review

Coming Soon:
DSC-HX200V : H Series : Digital Still Camera : Sony India


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 24, 2012)

rider said:


> DSC-HX200V Review
> 
> Coming Soon:
> DSC-HX200V : H Series : Digital Still Camera : Sony India



whats the price of HX200v in india?


----------



## rider (Apr 24, 2012)

don't know about HX200V but Hx100V is of 20.8k (online) & 22k in market


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 24, 2012)

rider said:


> don't know about HX200V but Hx100V is of 20.8k (online) & 22k in market



Model - DSC-HX200V

Colours - Black

Price - Rs. 27,990


Availability - May 12


*www.sony.co.in/pressrelease/asset/496198/section/productpressreleases


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 24, 2012)

That means u guys have to wait a bit for price drop..7k is big difference...


----------



## rider (Apr 24, 2012)

Rockstar11 said:


> Model - DSC-HX200V
> 
> Colours - Black
> 
> ...



Where you get the price of HX200V? Link please


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 24, 2012)

rider said:


> Where you get the price of HX200V? Link please



Cyber-shot line-up FY12 : Product Press Releases : Sony India


----------



## rider (Apr 24, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> That means u guys have to wait a bit for price drop..7k is big difference...



Holy cow!  utterly over priced.. the price will definitely not drop in this year. May be never because HX100V is priced the same from the date of launch that is June 2011.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 25, 2012)

Maybe that price is mrp and u may get it around 24k..hx100v was also around 23k at start definitely not 21k


----------



## rider (Apr 25, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> Maybe that price is mrp and u may get it around 24k..hx100v was also around 23k at start definitely not 21k



Sony's HX100V market price is still 22k (MRP 23k)
20.8k is only is with coupon code at the specific website.
There is not much difference in market price and MRP in case of brand like sony and apple. Sony shops gives 3-4% discount generally, like hx100v of 22k right now.
That means HX200V would cost minimum about 26.8k    approx 6k more than my deal.

BTW Did you read that review?


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 25, 2012)

Nope ..didnt read the review yet...yesterday it didnt open on my mobile...maybe coz of too much data... I think u guys can wait for it to come down to 24k ...


----------



## rider (Apr 25, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> Nope ..didnt read the review yet...yesterday it didnt open on my mobile...maybe coz of too much data... I think u guys can wait for it to come down to 24k ...



No, I can't wait much, its almost 2 months for me.
About HX200V people's comments there and in dpreview section many of them are negative.
Also I see The image comes very noisy when you zoom it, it looks camera stretch to 18MP when saving it.


----------



## valueplusretail (Apr 26, 2012)

For the bridge cameras, there are number of products which can grab the attention of users like: Nikon Coolpix P510, Sony Cyber shot HX100v, Panasonic Lumix FZ150, and Canon Power Shot SX40 HS.
Among them Sony HX100v is best that comes with built in GPS.


----------



## rider (Apr 26, 2012)

valueplusretail said:


> For the bridge cameras, there are number of products which can grab the attention of users like: Nikon Coolpix P510, Sony Cyber shot HX100v, Panasonic Lumix FZ150, and Canon Power Shot SX40 HS.
> Among them Sony HX100v is best that comes with built in GPS.




*Right now prices are:
Canon SX40 HS ₹ 20,800
Sony HX100V of ₹ 20,800
Lumix FZ150 for ₹ 21,100 22,999
Nikon P510 for ₹ 21,730

*

Why is HX100V better than Lumix FZ150?


----------



## rider (Apr 30, 2012)

Prices up for fz150 now its of 23k


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 30, 2012)

rider said:


> Prices up for fz150 now its of 23k



ohhh


----------



## avichandana20000 (Apr 30, 2012)

i  have sony HX100V. Although i have almost nil knowledge regarding camera's tech still i can say it is big bang for money. Previously i used Point and shoot camera from KODAK. So it is a great jump for me. i have given pics snapped by hx100v in  LATEST PURCHASE section at page 474. Please see that and i think it will help u in understanding the quality.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 30, 2012)

avichandana20000 said:


> i  have sony HX100V. Although i have almost nil knowledge regarding camera's tech still i can say it is big bang for money. Previously i used Point and shoot camera from KODAK. So it is a great jump for me. i have given pics snapped by hx100v in  LATEST PURCHASE section at page 474. Please see that and i think it will help u in understanding the quality.



link please..


----------



## avichandana20000 (Apr 30, 2012)

links given on my sig


----------



## nac (May 1, 2012)

Avi,
Except that CPU and cooler shot, everything else are neat and clean shot. Nice product photography


----------



## avichandana20000 (May 1, 2012)

stock cooler and cpu with some TIM in it were not taken with this camera. It is a mobile cam.


----------



## rider (May 1, 2012)

avichandana20000 said:


> links given on my sig



how is the night shooting performance? Do images get noisy in low light?


----------



## avichandana20000 (May 1, 2012)

see this

*i.imgur.com/MH1Ojl.jpg

konarak photo . Light source is of the temple only. Shadows  indicate that the light is far away and the hence the intensity  is low. All Other night photos are taken with flash on.


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 1, 2012)

avichandana20000 said:


> see this
> 
> *i.imgur.com/MH1Ojl.jpg
> 
> konarak photo . Light source is of the temple only. Shadows  indicate that the light is far away and the hence the intensity  is low. All Other night photos are taken with flash on.



nice pic


----------



## rider (May 2, 2012)

avichandana20000 said:


> see this
> 
> *i.imgur.com/MH1Ojl.jpg
> 
> konarak photo . Light source is of the temple only. Shadows  indicate that the light is far away and the hence the intensity  is low. All Other night photos are taken with flash on.



This looks fine as it is not taken with the help of flash.


----------



## rider (May 4, 2012)

these are the old crappy CCD sensor cameras so there is no low light expectation from a CCD sesnor.


----------



## rider (May 7, 2012)

Which is the cheapest, yet reliable place to buy sony cyber-shot camera in New Delhi?


----------



## pinakel (May 8, 2012)

fuji finepix hs 20 exr. just buy some good quality tele converter & get your zoom as much as you want.


----------



## nac (May 8, 2012)

Bhai,
Try any of the Sony's showroom, exclusive, dealer etc...
Retail Shops : Where to Buy : Sony India


----------



## rider (May 8, 2012)

LOL. No, sony exclusive, sony centre sales with highest prices. I'm looking for a small dealer shop in delhi who sales with low margin


----------

